# Liquid soap out of Fels Naptha



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I grate and cook a bar of Fels Naptha with 1/2 gallon of water and it thickens. I then cut it 50% it still thickens too much. How much should I cut it so it will pump through a soap dispenser? What am I doing wrong.

Thanks


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think you will find the mixture with Fels Naptha is more gel-like and probably will need to be mixed before using. I have never used it through a pump dispenser.


----------



## hismrsfinnegan (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't get my laundry detergent to come out of the pump dispenser right, sprays everywhere (leading to a clean laundry room). I am now asking my friends to save me laundry detergent jugs, and in the meantime, I had one on hand, my husband had two gallon anti freeze jugs WASHED OUT SO WELL SINCE WE WERE PUTTING GALLONS OF WATER FROM THEM IN THE CAR EVERY DAY FOR WEEKS! But I am still going to get more laundry detergent jugs after looking into a container with a spigot on it at the supermarket yesterday for $12+ Sorry, it didn't cost me $10- to make 5 gal. of laundry detergent that when diluted by half makes 10 gal. or enough for a year for my small family! I am FINALLY getting cheap!

and yes, Fels Naptha needs to be shaken each time before being used, and don't forget that after you melt it and mix the first batch, it still needs to be diluted by 50% AGAIN when using it as a laundry detergent. I keep one small jar just for stains though.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I am wondering if there is any other bar soap that doesn't need to be shaken, I want to make liquid soap. I use a scooper for the Fels Naptha to put it in the laundry.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think all bar soap will work the same way. The mixture usually resembles, (please excuse the expression), "snot."


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the answer's that is what I thought, I guess I will have to learn how to make liquid soap the real way!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

linn said:


> I think all bar soap will work the same way. The mixture usually resembles, (please excuse the expression), "snot."


LOL....you beat me to it!


----------

